# UFC 148: Fight Card - July 7



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 3, 2012)

UFC 148 Fight Card:



















I think this fight card is going to be very entertaining for this weekend.
What's your thoughts on this weekend's fight card?


----------



## TheOrganic (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like a decent card below the Silva fight. And o ya fuck Sonnen. Biggest dousch in MMA. He reminds me of shit talking WWF actors.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 4, 2012)

Yea, I have to agree with you about Sonnen. But maybe he's trying to hype up the fight.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 5, 2012)

As long as Griffin messes up Ortiz!


----------



## Squizz (Jul 5, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> As long as Griffin messes up Ortiz!


So there is someone out there who cares about this fight? I didn't understand why they were fighting for a third time, myself. Seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 5, 2012)

Squizz said:


> So there is someone out there who cares about this fight? I didn't understand why they were fighting for a third time, myself. Seems like a waste of time to me.


Anderson really doesn't have many challengers to compete against for the belt. But we'll see how things go on this weekend.


----------



## Squizz (Jul 6, 2012)

TengokuCannabis said:


> Anderson really doesn't have many challengers to compete against for the belt. But we'll see how things go on this weekend.


Okay, but you do realize that Ortiz and Griffin fight at 205lbs, while Anderson is 185lbs champion?


----------



## pron (Jul 6, 2012)

Squizz said:


> So there is someone out there who cares about this fight? I didn't understand why they were fighting for a third time, myself. Seems like a waste of time to me.


The first two fights were very close decisions, and now they are 1 and 1. This fight is the rubber match. Why are they fighting? Because Tito asked for this fight. He wanted to end his career against a guy who he lost to, and also beat. So it does make sense on paper. And yes, LOTS of people are interested. I am. I'm a fan of both guys.


----------



## Squizz (Jul 6, 2012)

pron said:


> The first two fights were very close decisions, and now they are 1 and 1. This fight is the rubber match. Why are they fighting? Because Tito asked for this fight. He wanted to end his career against a guy who he lost to, and also beat. So it does make sense on paper. And yes, LOTS of people are interested. I am. I'm a fan of both guys.


Fair enough I suppose. Really seems like a step backward for Forrest though. His career has seemingly stagnated. A win over Rich Franklin (who was severely undersized) and a loss to Shogun in 2011. And this is his first fight in 2012. Seems to me, he could have picked a much better fight.

Why? Because a win over Ortiz at this stage does nothing for his career. And a loss will be devastating. It's a lose/lose fight for him. There's plenty of other worth-while contenders he could have fought. And spare for the Ryan Bader fight, Ortiz has basically been done since the second loss to Liddell. 

Since that fight, his MMA record is 1-5-1. It appears although he's fighting strictly for monetary purposes at this juncture. And when you figure he's making $450,000/fight, it's just absurd. He's not worth that kind of money any longer. He just doesn't have the drawing power.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jul 6, 2012)

i think that cung le guy is going to win because he can go up to the corners and hide there because hes like a shadowy looking figure.


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

Squizz said:


> Fair enough I suppose. Really seems like a step backward for Forrest though. His career has seemingly stagnated. A win over Rich Franklin (who was severely undersized) and a loss to Shogun in 2011. And this is his first fight in 2012. Seems to me, he could have picked a much better fight.
> 
> Why? Because a win over Ortiz at this stage does nothing for his career. And a loss will be devastating. It's a lose/lose fight for him. There's plenty of other worth-while contenders he could have fought. And spare for the Ryan Bader fight, Ortiz has basically been done since the second loss to Liddell.


No, I agree, BUT, win or lose, the guy is not fighting in the UFC anymore. Even with a 1st round KO, he's done. From Forrest's perspective, it's just a rubbermatch that doesn't help or hurt, because he isn't going to ever fight for a title again. If anything, this is the most neutral,cancel-each-other-out fight that has ever happened. It just doesn't really matter. But I've followed these guys for years, and that's why I'm watching. To be honest, they're both lucky they weren't cut sooner...especially considering the fact that Dana White was actually going to fight Tito in a regulation match before Tito backed out. The flip side to that, is that they really helped the UFC gain ground and fans, literally, and that's why they are still around and about to fight each other. If anything, this a thank you fight from Zuffa and Company.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 7, 2012)

My cable company wants $59.99 for a fight that could be over in 30 seconds. The warmup fights are free on reg cable then ppv kicks in for 1 fight. Scam


----------



## Squizz (Jul 7, 2012)

pron said:


> If anything, this a thank you fight from Zuffa and Company.


Okay. But leave it off PPV. Fans shouldn't have to pay for a fight like this. This is almost as bad as Franklin/Silva from the last UFC. Granted, nobody could count on Vitor getting injured. But man that card was terrible on paper. (I haven't yet to watch it.)


----------



## Squizz (Jul 7, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> My cable company wants $59.99 for a fight that could be over in 30 seconds. The warmup fights are free on reg cable then ppv kicks in for 1 fight. Scam


There are ways around this: Go to a bar and watch it. Or stream online. No biggie.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> My cable company wants $59.99 for a fight that could be over in 30 seconds. The warmup fights are free on reg cable then ppv kicks in for 1 fight. Scam


Only the first 4 fights ore on FX.
All the other fight are on PPV.


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jul 7, 2012)

Squizz said:


> Okay, but you do realize that Ortiz and Griffin fight at 205lbs, while Anderson is 185lbs champion?


Whats that have to do with Anderson having challengers in his weight class?


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 8, 2012)

He does not have any comp in the middleweight division. He needs to fight Jon Jones he fought forrest no problem so him making weight would not be an issue. Jon Jones would take him down pretty easily I feel like but that fight would be the best for a while!


TengokuCannabis said:


> Whats that have to do with Anderson having challengers in his weight class?


----------

